# Разное > Курилка >  Подскажите пожалуйста

## willys

Доброго времени суток. Хочу взять автобус в аренду на два дня. Думаю брать здесь Заказ и аренда автобусов в Москве 🚌 Прокат автобусов с водителем недорого Что скажете? Может кто сталкивался с этой компанией.

----------

